# A long rest



## Chiller (Dec 27, 2007)

I guess after travelling the world, even Santas reindeer need a rest.  They stopped by the Toronto zoo, for brunch, before heading off to the North Pole. 
Looks like Dasher hit a tree or sompin. Got some debris on the antlers. 



 

Dancer chowing down on some fresh salad before a nap. 


 

Comet grabbing some Zzzzz's


 

Prancer and Vixen 


 

Could not see Rudolf in amongst these tho..must have been in the bar workin on his red nose. 


 

Sorry...not the best shots... I was shooting hand held with a 500mm, freezin my rear off in foot deep snow.


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow, Dasher and Vixen sure have nice racks!  Lovely pics. You went on the Christmas Treats walk?


----------



## Chiller (Dec 27, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> Wow, Dasher and Vixen sure have nice racks! Lovely pics. You went on the Christmas Treats walk?


 

Thanks Jeanney. 
Yeah..but I got there an hour late. Missed the tiger, and lion feeding.  I even ventured down that pit of hell walk to the Canadian Domain. The wolves got some good eats.  Free hot chocolate, but it did not help I was wearing running shoes in the snow. :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Dec 27, 2007)

The second one is my favorite. The others are nice. But I really, really like the second one. Super sharp and it has a nice punch to it.


----------



## m1a1fan (Dec 28, 2007)

You nailed the second shot.  Great focus and looks sharp.


----------

